# Proteus y 74hc4067



## ingeniero18 (Oct 19, 2014)

Cómo andan? Ando con un problema que no puedo resolver: debo usar un mux 74hc4067 en mi proyecto y resulta que no me anda en la simulación del proteus. Existen dos librerías para el mismo... la simplemente llamada 4067 tiene un error que lo que mando a la entrada me aparece en todas las salidas sin importar el estado de las patas de control; y con la 74hc4067 el proteus me tira "no model specified" para tal integrado. 
¿Hay solución para alguna? ¿Tendré que conseguir y cambiar tal librería? ¿Alguien puede confirmarme que le anda el integrado, como para pasarme la librería que tenga?
Muchas garcias


----------



## proteus7 (Oct 19, 2014)

Si te dice que no model specified es que no tiene el model yo uso el proteus 7.10  ahi viene el 4067 cmos y si tiene su model para simular,  y los 74hc4067 no tinen model para simular  cambia tu libreria


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 19, 2014)

proteus7 dijo:


> Si te dice que no model specified es que no tiene el model yo uso el proteus 7.10  ahi viene el 4067 cmos y si tiene su model para simular,  y los 74hc4067 no tinen model para simular  cambia tu libreria



Lo que me decís es tal cual lo que noté, con la diferencia de que el modelo del 4067 no funciona correctamente.
Sabés de dónde puedo bajar librerias para cambiarlo?


----------



## proteus7 (Oct 19, 2014)

pues nose si funcione reinstalar el programa, pero te adjunto la libreria  solo la colocas en la carpeta "library" y checas si te funciona


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 19, 2014)

yo usaria temporalmente otro componente otro multiplexor 
normalmente proteus no simula bien algunos componentes como mi caso fue el 74ls193 y otro que no recuerdo su matricula.

usa otro simulador por ejemplo el multisim pues no hay que fiarse ami me paso que hise el PCB y hacia cosas que yo no esperaba


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 23, 2014)

Gente, NO LE ESTOY ENCONTRANDO LA VUELTA A ESTO!!! 
Ya probé varias versiones de proteus, probé todos los multiplexores analógicos, librerías... y no anda nada.
No sólo eso... de los multiplexores que sí puedo simular ninguno anda bien: la señal que pongo de entrada me aparece en todas las salidas a la vez!!!

Alguna idea??? Tengo todo el proyecto hecho en proteus, por lo que descarto otro software


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 23, 2014)

lero lero

¿bueno de que se trata el proyecto?

prueba con un suitch analogico trata de emular el multiplexor con un 4066 y hacer un multiplexor analogico


----------



## ingeniero18 (Oct 23, 2014)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> lero lero
> 
> ¿bueno de que se trata el proyecto?
> 
> prueba con un suitch analogico trata de emular el multiplexor con un 4066 y hacer un multiplexor analogico



Básicamente debo manejar las salidas de un ecualizador, por lo que necesito un multiplexor analógico si o si. Probaré lo que acabás de decir y te cuento. Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Oct 24, 2014)

si ten en cuenta que proteus no es perfecto ami no me simula barridos en display de 7segmentos cuando son varios, los contadores tienen bugs , un driver darlington tambien no simula no recuerdo la matricula.

bueno la idea en si es probar depurando cosas que si las puede simular


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 24, 2014)

Hola ingeniero18

Lo que ocurre con los multiplexores, en el ISIS de Proteus, es que solo funcionan de 5 Volts en adelante.
Es probable que en tu diseño tengas una entrada de algunos miliVolts, digo por lo que mencionas del ecualizador.

Probablemente puedas hacer pruebas con tu diseño agregando un amplificador (Amp. Oper.) que te eleve esa señal a un rango adecuado para el multiplexor.
Tambien debes hacer la prueba en físico con señales de Audio para ver si te sirve ese multiplexor para lograr tu objetivo.

Por otra parte pudieras verificar lo que te menciono corriendo la simulación que te adjunto.
Varía el nivel de voltaje en el conector que se mira en el archivo que te adjunto. Luego selecciona el canal con el conmutador.

Tambien puedes estudiar las hojas de datos de ese IC para ver cuales son sus limitaciones.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

